# [EMERGE] paquet kpdf introuvable (résolu)

## Picani

Bonsoir.

Le titre est assez évocateur; ni eix kpdf, ni emerge --search kpdf ne trouvent la paquet kpdf. Et un emerge -av kpdf me renvoie : there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kpdf" ...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?Last edited by Picani on Tue Apr 20, 2010 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcTux

J'ai bien peur que kpdf n'existe plus depuis l'apparition de KDE4.

C'est okular qui a pris la relève.

----------

## Picani

Ah ok ... Décidement je suis à la ramasse ce soir   :Sad: 

En tt cas merci bcp !

----------

## jcTux

De rien !

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, avec le passage à KDE 4, il y a pleins d'applications qui n'existent plus ou qui ont changé de nom.

----------

